

Plot summary for Kurzweil's "The Singularity is Near" movie - alexwg
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1049412/plotsummary

======
xirium
Is this real? The cast listed (
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1049412/fullcredits> ) is very eclectic. It stars
Pauley Perrette (yes, the goth girl from NCIS) and includes Anthony Robbins,
Raymond Kurzweil, Aubrey de Grey, Alvin Toffler, Marvin Minsky, Mitch Kapor,
Bill Joy and Vinod Khosla.

